
Dune: Safe User-Level Access to Privileged CPU Features [pdf] - ingve
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/belay:dune.pdf
======
monocasa
Holy shit, that's awesome! I had the same basic idea for running a high
performance emulator, safely, as a Linux user process. Basically run code
inside a manually created KVM instance that can trap out into actual user mode
for system calls, but get's the benefit of playing around manually with the
page tables. Right now I'm porting the same ideas to Rust.

[https://github.com/monocasa/remu-
playground](https://github.com/monocasa/remu-playground)

------
the8472
Homepage: [http://dune.scs.stanford.edu/](http://dune.scs.stanford.edu/)

If it will be maintained and language VMs integrate it as optional dependency
for the speedup/security features then maybe it will deliver what azul's
sortof-failed Managed Runtime Initiative[0] promised.

[0] [https://lwn.net/Articles/392307/](https://lwn.net/Articles/392307/)

------
sitkack
I have long wanted a user mode MMU.

~~~
eloff
Yeah, me as well. I'm not sure the benefits will outweigh the performance
costs with this approach though.

All I'd really like to do is just map some nice really huge chunks of
contiguous address space to memory in an efficient way. 1GB huge pages mostly
work, but they're a little painful to code with. They must be statically
allocated at boot time, balanced correctly between numa nodes, and mounted to
a hugetlbfs filesystem in order to use MAP_SHARED.

~~~
anonymousDan
Why do you want to do that?

~~~
vardump
Probably to eliminate TLB misses almost completely?

